# All Apple Stores will be Closed Tomorrow....



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

This on the Apple website pertaining to their retail stores across the US.

"The store will be closed from 4:00 to 5:00 p.m. on Friday, April 30, to prepare for the arrival of iPad with Wi-Fi + 3G. "

Looks like you have to wait outside while they do the black curtain bit for the Grand Release.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's hilarious, considering our two units shipped yesterday afternoon and will arrive at the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

...and it's not like they look that much different than the ones people have been playing with in the stores since April 3rd.


----------

